# Family Of Horse Trainers



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I tried 5 ways to Sunday to try sizing and uploading video for this journal. Nothing seemed to work. I decided to start off with who we are and how we operate.
I love rodeo and tie down roping was my best. I also showed ranch horses and I enjoy working cow horse, cutting and ranch sorting. From the onset of my life I was enamored with cowboys and horses. This has led to a long life training horses. The only things I am good at are horses and military. I did 4 tours in two branches of the military. I still kept horses at my home base and was only not around them when deployed. I tried working other jobs but I don't suffer idiots well so that did not work out well for me. When business got slow in horses and I get on a jinx competing, I would pick day work on ranches and some times feedlots. During recession I would work short term high risk military contractor work or investigative and close protection work. Horses are expensive and mine won't ever do without.
I have written a lot of threat emergency programs for corporations so a while back I started writing advice articles on horses for bloggers and I started writing books for children. I published one not to long ago.

I got killed a few years back on a rank horse. My saddle gave out and I was thrown so hard the impact damaged the left ventricle of my heart. I ended up having a stroke and a heart attack. My heart stopped 5 times but it cranked back up. I got over the stroke but the heart still is trouble. We got the horse fixed though. It turns out he had a magnesium deficiency and it caused blood sugar problems. Basically he suffered panic attacks. 

I was terrible at marriage but in 2006 I married my wife Amanda. Her birth father is half Native American and so is her birth mother. Amanda and her brother were both adopted. We get along because we both have some strange affinity for horses that dominates our lives. Amanda is 30 years my junior. Shut-up! I can almost hear you people sucking in wind. Our marriage works. Its a bit like a low tire at times but it still holds air.
Amanda has learned well and is an excellent trainer and a better instructor than I am.

A good while back Amanda and I took custody of my great nephew. His father is a real piece of crap. His mother is struggling but gaining traction. He will stay with me until flies on his own. I was not suppose to do this. I was terrible at it. Now I have 2 people I worry about. I love my boy though. Below you can see how he came and how he has grown. The roan paint horse in the pic by the fence is his horse. That horse had no abuse at all. He came here because he was angry and he hurt people. He adopted my boy Micah and he changed. On his own!

So, now we train horses as a family. I can tell you that we stay slammed with problem horses and mustangs. The toughest ones are mustangs with problems.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

*Killer Rides & Better Ways*

Sometimes it seems no matter how you prepare, you come to the dreaded last resort. Just after I got hurt My best friends son Dion offered to do this first ride. 
This is a Mustang returned to the USBLM by a TIP trainer who listed the horse as not trainable. It got done and the horse has a good home in Texas. Just days after this ride Dion died due to a diabetic coma. Well, along came Sky. Another mustang with a really bad bucking problem. I had to find a better way to get these horses done. Well I did. I will post that later. I wasted too much time trying to upload video so, I will upload more pictures on what and how later.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, you absolutely have an affinity for problem horses. You have picked some worse one than I have and I came home with some rank ones. Although All of mine were problems caused by humans.

*The magnesium deficient horse----*. I preach this all the time when the horse exhibits certain behaviors.

How did you discover the deficiency and which type of magnesium did you use?

My ornery horse has been with me almost 21 of his 23 years. He is grain and soy sensitive, and putting him on MagRestore (magnesium maleate) has made a world of difference in attitude and willingness.

*Dion, * the lad could ride! I am so sorry for his family's and your loss.

Wowzer on the throw you took. I have taken a few hard spills, including off my snowmobile but nothing that hard.

I'm surprised one of your jobs wasn't working as a Wildcatter on a well drilling platform. 

If you are writing in chronological order, you met your wife after you and the saddle got tossed. Look what you would have missed. There's a reason why things happen the way they do

I'm sure you do stay busy reschooling horses. We have a few folks on this forum with Mustangs, hopefully they will introduce themselves

Regarding your videos. You may have to create either a Photobucket account or a YouTube account, up.oad the videos to one of those sites, then import them to your thread that way.

The pictures are great but, if those videos show the horse communication, I hope you can get them uploaded

Welcome, again, to the forum.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry that I could not ping you, I never can seem to get the ping to work with folks whose usernames have spaces.

I am also one, married young, and my husband and I have an age difference. I understand the annoyance with people who choose to be immature about it! Our relationship is wonderful, and dare I say, we have far less problems with each other than other couples I have seen. In fact, the only problem I can think of is that he doesn't ride with me enough :lol:

Problem mustangs are definitely difficult. My mare is at least half-mustang, could be full (unknown sire, mare got pregnant AFTER coming off BLM while she was in use with a trail riding company). She is very headstrong, some people won't believe the stories. But she won't put up with anyone who isn't as stubborn as she is, she'll just walk all over them. Sometimes I am surprised at the lack of strong will in some horse people, and wonder how the horses don't run the show constantly.

It will be fun reading more of your stories! I look forward to it


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I believe that there are horses born that have issues that will never go away. There are horses that have been abused so badly that they may never recover mentally or physically. There are just plain times when you have to put them down. Some you can find other jobs for them or really good rescues that will retire them. Maintaining good equipment and keeping open minds in innovation and science is essential in being able to do this job safely efficiently. 
The best thing about this job is that if you love the wild side and you love to learn, then you can dare to dare. 
This being said I will show you the Ardall SR1. We call him Buckey.

The first pics are of gaited horse we got in. He was given to us by a really nice lady who wanted the best for him. She herself was terrified to ride him. He was herd sour and had some violent reactions to leg pressure and the bit when ridden. 
We are not gaited horse people but, we do get a lot of them from people who buy them from Idiots. Almost always the problem is the same. Poorly maintained teeth, scaring in the mouth and spurred to death. We see that in a lot of horses but, more so in gaited horses. I am not trying to say there are any worse problems in gaited horses than any others. It is just by the numbers we get. 

The fix is not generally hard, it is just lengthy. Once the teeth are done and the horse has been here long enough to get used to our routine and us, we get started. We do a lot of ground work to get them soft and relaxed. We use a bitless rig in these cases until they trust us enough to go back to the bit.
In the riding stage of things we start with the SR1. You will see that it allows for weight in the stirrups and pressure on his sides. The SR1 is firmly attached to a cutting saddle. The SR1 was made for an English saddle but easily fits a western saddle by using an extra large English girth over the western cinch.

You will notice the bitless rig and rubber straps. The rubber straps are loose but will apply pressure when we switch directions in the around pen. With the rubber straps the horse will realize quickly that with a slight turn of the head there is little pressure. The farther he turns his head the more pressure he feels. He learns that with less resistance he can control the pressure thus learning not to over react. There is no pain involved. 
This horse is kind and learns fast.

In the driving pics you will see that we control the head and his hip. We can teach nice stops, turns, backup and even side pass. Now this horse was leery of buckey and there was initial nervousness but no bucking or rearing. He settled fast and was able to go to driving in the same session.

Things have gone really well with the paint and we are riding now. He still has some miles to be ridden and he will go to a snaffle bit but, I am keeping and preparing him for a business partner and very good friend of mine.

The second horse you see with a bee in her bonnet is a BLM mustang that was sent to us. The adopter did a super job gentling this mare. The adopter is a hunter jumper trainer and this was a first for her with a mustang. This mare had a bad bucking problem and slammed the trainer 3 times. We were called and the horse was shipped to us. The job was fairly easy as the groundwork was done well. We went straight to driving her and then to Buckey.

When the horse bolts and goes to bucking (with the dummy) you chase the horse out of the buck as quickly as possible. You let them run for several laps and if they start bucking again chase them out of it. Once you can see them starting to ease up, you step in and turn them. When you turn them it gives you the advantage to slow them down. Once they are in a slow jog you can stop them and the session is over. The next day do the same thing. If the horse stays calm and works well in a slow jog you can start driving them. If all goes well driving them over a couple of sessions they are then ready for the first ride. We have had a 100 % success rate over many horses and the worst that happened on the first ride has only been a couple of giddy's. 

The pictures of my wife riding are of the mare and they were the first ride after buckey. This horse went home and has been great.

Sorry for the terrible pictures. They are snapshots from the video I wanted to upload.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Want to be sure I follow along.

Do you use YouTube? That seems to be the easiest way to add video here. If you are taking video with a phone, it's pretty straighforward to upload video to YouTube via their app (one of about 5 apps I'm willing to download on my phone!) and then copy the "share" link here, into the box that pops up after clicking the icon that looks like a globe & chain link above the box where you post your text (to the left of the icon you use to post pictures). Just click on that icon, and paste the YouTube link. One trick I learned is that after you paste the link in the box, delete the "s" from the "https" so it will appear in the body of your post. Pretty straightforward once you do it a couple of times. I'm sure there are plenty of folks who would love to see the videos you've mentioned!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*



.I believe that there are horses born that have issues that will never go away. There are horses that have been abused so badly that they may never recover mentally or physically. There are just plain times when you have to put them down. Some you can find other jobs for them or really good rescues that will retire them.

Click to expand...

*I agree with all of that.

Many years ago, we were all waiting on the second of grandad's mares to foal.

Turns out he went to the barn around midnight and found the foal laying there, caught in the sac. He cut the sac, the colt was breathing, and granddad stayed with him until he stood up.

The colt was gorgeous. Solid inky blue/black and was going to become the herd stallion when the horse that sired him retired.

Wahoo was ill mannered and ill tempered. The older he got the worse he became. The day he went out the driveway, he had gone out of his way to step on my foot, kick me in the stomach, then reared with intent of going over backward. I baled ----------- he turned around, put his head down and ran over me ------ I know that because my cousin witnessed everything.

We were all heartbroken to have him euthanized. Grandad said all he could figure was that the colt was caught in the sac and lost just enough air to make him black hearted. There had been several foals from the mare and stallion and there was never an issue. The loss of air was the only thing that made sense.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I noticed you're from VA, is that one horse Bacchus?


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

evilamc said:


> I noticed you're from VA, is that one horse Bacchus?


Sooo, you know Bacchus.

In the first post, if you look at the pics, you will see my boy Micah standing with a horse at the fence. That is Bacchus.
We have not had to do anything with Bacchus. He adopted Micah and he changed on his own. He loves Micah and Micah loves him.
When you come on our farm Bacchus is the first horse you will see if he is turned out.
He greets everybody coming in.
The horse my wife is driving with the SR1 is a local horse but not Bacchus. Micah rides Bacchus bareback in just a halter. He just lets him ride and they enjoy each others company.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I have to go to the Doctor this morning so I am not much for sleep tonight.
Here is something that was pretty cool. We got a mare in with a load of TIP Mustangs from the BLM. The Mare in the following pics was one my wife was going to gentle. The mare was really fat. I have helped a lot of horses foal out so I told my wife this one looked pregnant. There was no bag so my wife just laughed and said we will see. Within a few days the mare seemed lame so my wife got me to have a look. While I was checking things out the baby started turning and I saw a little foot poking out of her side and then it was gone. I called my wife over but she missed it. I didn't think she believed me. The next day she saw the baby move. The rest went pretty quickly. She started bagging up and three days later her hips dropped. That baby was heading for the door. We set up a foaling stall and within two more days she was bagged up and waxing. That night my wife kept tabs on the mare. Somewhere near five in the morning she had the foal. That was quicker than most horses that I have seen. 

In one pic you will see the placenta as the mare could not get shed of it. I had to rope her back legs while she was still down to pull it out. (She was still wild) I left it for the mare. They eat some of it for a quick replacement of nutrients. I know that sound gross but it is old school. I will also post a pic of the colt when he was a yearling.



*MOD NOTE
This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened. *


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Reds La Boop said:


> Sooo, you know Bacchus.
> 
> In the first post, if you look at the pics, you will see my boy Micah standing with a horse at the fence. That is Bacchus.
> We have not had to do anything with Bacchus. He adopted Micah and he changed on his own. He loves Micah and Micah loves him.
> ...


Thats so awesome! I used to live in VA and shopped at the Galloping Grape some  Also met the trainer David Yauch and thats when I first heard about Bacchus because his bucking issue was similar to my horse that I brought to David! Then I met Kim at the grape  Thats so cool how well they're doing together though!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Reds La Boop, I know you guys!!! :hug: Recognized the first picture and then reread your post, but the next posts confirmed it! 

You guys and Mr Bucky fixed my gelding's bucking issue last year! 

Welcome to the forum! You found a group of friendly people here!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

secuono said:


> Reds La Boop, I know you guys!!! :hug: Recognized the first picture and then reread your post, but the next posts confirmed it!
> 
> You guys and Mr Bucky fixed my gelding's bucking issue last year!
> 
> Welcome to the forum! You found a group of friendly people here!


The people are pretty friendly here for sure.
We are 27 horses deep just now. A younger mustang gelding is shipping in next week. I joined this forum to be able to relax a bit and share with people. We have been doing live feeds to people from all over to help with training issues. Its hard to arrange for the time to do those things. I have been working on video to do that with most of the more common problems.

I will let Amanda know you saw us on here.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*Reds, *. For a little relaxation, in the "Horse Talk" section, we have individual threads for the 30's folks, 40's folks, 50's folks, and 60+ folks. 

Here's the 50's thread for example. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-people-over-50-a-213370/

Annnnd, in case you're interested, with the 27 horses you already have, Knightrider's dumb neighbor has a really sweet 3-4 yr old Paso Fino that now needs a good home. She doesn't have the room to take him or she would.

The horse is not a problem horse but her neighbor is. She (Knightrider) posted pics of the Dollface on one of the last 3-4 pages.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I stated in another post that I would put Blue in this journal. We went to pick up two mustangs for the BLM that were left over from a local satellite adoption. Instead of shipping them back to holding, we get them and gentle them for adoption from or farm. When we arrived the supervisor advised my wife that the blue roan could be dangerous and we may want to leave him. Well, Amanda said no and we would love to have him. Amanda is Native American so they may have well said he is the best horse going.
The Irish in me I guess is why several years later he is still here.

I don't care who you are, you still make mistakes. Like the time many years ago I got drunk and ended up in the back of a police car necked as a Jaybird. I still cant remember how that happened but, I am sure it was a great adventure. You think sometimes you can jump into something and handle it but, look out.

We got home and unloaded the two mustangs into a small round pen each. There was plenty of hay and water for them for the night. The next morning I entered the round pen with Blue as he seemed really quiet. As soon as I latched the gate and turned around I could see Blues head swinging back and forth violently. It was like he could not look at me. Before I could react he charged me or so I thought. I was able to push off of him and stay out from under him but, he would spin and come back again. I expect we looked like two cats jumping around before a fight. What saved me was he turned at one end of the pen and ran full forward to the other end and tried to jump the panel. It is 6 foot tall and heavy gauge steel pipe. When he hit, it stunned him and he fell back. That gave me time to scramble over the panels and get out. 

What the hell had just happened? That crazy horse just tried to kill me. Do you thing I should crack him in the head with something. Maybe I can just whip him and whip him. Naw, I'll just shoot him in the head.

Actually I got exactly what I deserved. I was arrogant and cocky. I had done so many mustangs I knew what I was doing. I entered that round pen a legend in my own mind. I failed to to heed an experts warning. I failed to try and see what he was all about first. I cold have really hurt or killed that horse out of pure stupidity.

Military personnel who go through SERE training learn a lot about resistance and control. You are taught a code of conduct. You are shown how to survive the enemy. You experience some of what your enemy will do to break you. Its classified stuff. There are physical and emotional things done to you to prepare you. You learn to simmer, wait and strike when you enemy has a weak moment or makes a mistake. These are simple terms but it should help you get the idea. 

Cowards use intimidation and force to bully. Eventually there will come a time when the bullied will have a mental breakdown or they could snap and attack with a vengeance.
By all means, punch that horse in the face, crack him in the head with something solid and crush him up or whip the skin off of him.

I have news for you. You have fixed nothing with that. You just create a time bomb for someone else. Nobody keeps anything they treat like that.

Turns out Blue has poor vision in both eyes. We kept him up in the indoor where he could see everything that was going on. Each time we had a little time we would sit near him and just talk to him a bit. In the one picture you can see we were able to go in with him. You will see the neck tag still on him. The other picture he allowed us to remove the tag. He is turned out to pasture and has been for a couple of years. He is polite and does not crowd the gate when its time to come in. He does exactly as we ask and he has learned to express himself. He still does not like being touched. I will get that soon. He has been ready for a while. I like that horse and he will never have to ride. He is a survivor and he is mine. I keep him because I can. 

I am not saying you cant discipline a horse. I am saying maybe there is more wrong than meets the eye.
How much discipline is too much for a horse? Maybe a good guide is this. If you were in their shoes, how much is too much for you?


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

I am really glad you started your journal. I'm loving every piece of it, you write very well. I'm looking forward to read more about you and all your horses


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

This horse we call T. That is short for Teques. Twelve years ago I was competing in a ranch show at the Lexington VA horse center. I was waiting for my turn in the team ranch sorting. While I was watching another team compete I noticed a fella I know that lives just down the road from me. He was riding a pretty bay mare and was whipping that horse and pounding her with the spurs. Her head was up and she was trying to work the cows but she was terrified and you clearly see her confusion. Well, this fella shut it down in the middle of the run and got off of the mare. He was jerking her head around, floating her teeth and yelling at the top of his lungs that he was going to the stalls and bring back a real horse. He left the pens and tied the mare to the arena wall and left her.

Several hours went by with the mare still tied to the wall. My wife brought water for my horse. After she drank I went over and asked the owner of the mare if I could give her some water. He waved me off and said “whatever”. When I went to give her some water I noticed that she had her head pressed to the arena wall and she was shaking. Her sides were pretty bloody. I offered the water and she looked at me, then she drank a bit. After that she put her head back to the wall and started shaking again.

I went back to my horse and told my wife I was going to buy the mare. There was no argument there.
Well, I bought here there on the spot. I paid three or four times what she was worth at that moment but, I owned her now. We got her home and we could see her sides were pretty torn up and she had some pretty huge scars in her neck and chest. We also noticed some small scars in various places on her back.

When I was looking over her registration papers I saw she was a local horse and I recognized two of her past owners were people I know. One of them I know really well. I gave him a call to get some history on T. I called my friend (his name is Bob) and this is what I was told.
Ten years earlier when T was three her owner took her to a local monthly sale. He got there early and hooked up with some boys who were going to brake her in the lot and ride her into the sale. There was a lot of drinking involved and they tried get her broke. One of the boys got thrown pretty badly so the owner got furious. By that time a crowd had gathered. The owner threw T and roped her legs together. With people in the crowd helping to hold her, the owner went to his truck, got out a hoe and started chopping her. I guess in a frenzy he wanted her dead.

While this was going on the second guy who had owned T was at a local diner and heard that a rodeo was going on in the parking lot at the sale yard. Gary went there to see what was going on. From this point Bob told me that Gary got it stopped and somehow ended up with T.
I could see on the papers that Bob had owned T for four years. I asked Bob why he sold her. He said he wanted to start her in cutting but she was a basket case. He kept her as he felt sorry for her but, he could not resist trading her on a started cutting horse.
Well, you can see where that went.

I called Gary to confirm Bob's story. Gary said it was a bit worse. When he pulled up he saw people running up from the crowd and would stab T with their pocket knives. Gary said some people were trying to stop it but got nowhere with that. He had to get his rifle out of his truck to get it stopped. 
The Sheriff was called and the county at that time had no animal control. There was an agreement that if the owner let Gary have the horse, there would be no charges. 
Do I believe that story? Yea, she has the scars and I grew up around a lot of crap people like that. Back in the day you didn't go to those sales to buy horses unless you had cash and a pistol in your pocket. In 1986 I was at a local sale in Maryland. People on here from Maryland probably know where I am talking about. I was looking for a couple of horses. That night an Idiot brought in an Arab with a broken leg. It must have happened loading or unloading the horse from the truck or trailer. The leg was shredded and just dangling. They were still auctioning the horse. I went down and told the auctioneer that I would pay one hundred dollars and I would pay for them to have a Vet come immediately and put the horse down on my trailer and I would not call the Cops. I got lucky as the Vet that was drawing blood for the Coggins on the sale horses was still there. He put the horse down for free and the owner of the sale yard took care of the remains. I was out a hundred dollars for a ghost horse. I have not been to any killer sales in a long time, but rescues send us a lot of horses from those sales.

We restarted T on cattle and she did well. She won her first cutting in Appomattox Va two months later.
For years T showed no emotion or affection but now she does. She has been and continues to be a great horse and still does very well at 25 years old.

The first pic is a few years old and you can see some of the places on T's neck. Its not as bad looking with her winter coat. The other pics are recent and you can see how good she is at 25


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

It's tough for me to read clear thru each horse's story, even though there is a happy ending.

I rehabbed some rank horses (thanks to stupid people) when I was a lot younger but none of them had been subjected to the sorts of atrocities you brought home. Maybe that's because those extreme abuse cases were kept from me by my friends and family. 

How do you keep from running some of these sorry excuses for human flesh off the road at night----------------------


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> It's tough for me to read clear thru each horse's story, even though there is a happy ending.
> 
> I rehabbed some rank horses (thanks to stupid people) when I was a lot younger but none of them had been subjected to the sorts of atrocities you brought home. Maybe that's because those extreme abuse cases were kept from me by my friends and family.
> 
> How do you keep from running some of these sorry excuses for human flesh off the road at night----------------------


I have a couple of more that I went and got and I know the history on. I have at least 10 here that I have a good Idea of what is wrong but no history. I have a new one on its way and three in waiting for stall space. 

I had to get very used to these things in the military as well.
I have been in trouble before when my temper got the best of me. It gets expensive to get out of those situations once you step in it.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

*Mr. Bucky*

Ardall SR1


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Loving this journal so far, keep it up. Subbing


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

T's story was pretty hard to hear! But she healed real well and is such a nice horse now. Got to ride her(unless I'm confusing them, if so, sorry), it was so nice to be on a good horse, one that backs up as asked and at the speed asked and can spin! Whoo! That was fun! 

Sorry about how I look, I was still nervous and tense, it was the first time riding since my turdbucket threw me.

On the plus side, I was able to comfortably sit in that western saddle and not feel like I was sitting on a rock!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

secuono said:


> T's story was pretty hard to hear! But she healed real well and is such a nice horse now. Got to ride her(unless I'm confusing them, if so, sorry), it was so nice to be on a good horse, one that backs up as asked and at the speed asked and can spin! Whoo! That was fun!
> 
> Sorry about how I look, I was still nervous and tense, it was the first time riding since my turdbucket threw me.
> 
> On the plus side, I was able to comfortably sit in that western saddle and not feel like I was sitting on a rock!



Yea, I 'm really proud of T. She came very far.
I don't blame you for being nervous. While you can really trust T, she has a lot of power and you can feel it when you get on. In the pics your hands are soft. You learn well.
Amanda tells me your turdbucket is doing really well and you are having some fun. You need to come out when you have time and hang out with Amanda for an afternoon. We have a couple of new ones coming along and are riding pretty well. Its good to ride a different horse now and then.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Yep, definately you and your family are great people. Thank you for putting your time, money and effort to help these horses. Good job!!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is a little something I will write about tonight. Most likely late tonight.
I have been laid up for days but, today it is back to work. I have to go deliver today and the truck is ready.
This Pic is of a good outcome but, there is a good bit involved.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww glad you're feeling a bit better, can't wait to hear all about it later!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Reds La Boop said:


> Here is a little something I will write about tonight. Most likely late tonight.
> I have been laid up for days but, today it is back to work. I have to go deliver today and the truck is ready.
> This Pic is of a good outcome but, there is a good bit involved.


Someone wants to be a ribbon dancer!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, I really choked up on T's story. I'm trying to think of something to say, but I can't. I just can't believe how evil some people can be. I am so glad T got a happy ending, especially when I think of how many don't.

Blue is truly stunning. If I had the facilities and funds and he were my horse, I would keep him too.

This thread has a good discussion on some of the things you have mentioned.
Where do you draw the line between discipline and abuse


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

The horse in the picture I posted this morning and the one I am writing about now is Calvin. Oh Calvin , Calvin, Calvin. He was a wilder than wild horse when he came in. The whole ordeal with being captured, stuck with needles, gelded and branded, left that youngun with a terrible fear of people. It was so bad that if you got within 20 feet of him in the round pen he would jump into the panels and bang himself up trying to climb out. His fear was so bad his instinct of flight completely overrode his instinct of self preservation. This was a big problem for us. Back then we were TIP trainers and got paid through government funds to gentle them and get them adopted. We only had 90 days back then to get that done. The requirements were that they had to be approachable, stand quietly to be haltered, groomed, pick up their feet, stand for the farrier and load on a trailer. We had to find adopters that could be approved and have all of the paperwork completed and received by our regional BLM office.
We would do 6 to 7 at a time and on top of that we would go and seize abandoned , neglected or badly abused mustangs. We would get them rehabbed and adopted as well. A horse like Calvin could be a big problem. We maintained a 100% success rate and had only had 1 minor injury and that was just a skin flap laceration and it was healed nicely when he shipped to his new home.
Toot Toot. That's my own horn tooting. Sorry! 

We don't do it that way now as time makes for better results and we stay pretty full up. We still get mustangs homes by buying them on sale authority from the BLM.
This story though is about the old days and mustangs like Calvin. Being time is a luxury we did not have then we had to come up with a way to get hands on and not terrify them any further or let them get hurt.

I am a old roper. Most likely a lot of you know a roper or two. If you do you will also know that we are pretty handy with a good rope. Now if you look at the picture where I have Calvin roped and stopped, you should notice the loop around Calvin's neck. You will see what is known as a hondo. It is the plastic looking piece that the rope runs through to make the loop. You also should notice that the loop Is fairly loose and not chocking Calvin. This hondo is what is known as a break away hondo. It is split in the middle and if much pressure is applied the rope will pull through the split thus releasing the horse. It is used for practice so you can rope over and over again without having to get off your horse to release whatever your roping. The reason I am using this on Calvin is so that when I rope him, if he was to panic, with a quick pull I can release him. Should Calvin get ahead of me and the rope starts to pull on him, it will release and not choke him.
The idea of this is to get him roped and let him run. I can exert a little pressure on him so he knows he is caught. By doing this in a larger pen and using an 80 foot ranch rope, he can run along the rail and double back if he chooses and I am not crowding him and causing him to panic and try to climb the rails.
The question was, would it work?

It has been my experience that when in the round pen and a mustang runs and runs and starts to tire, he will stop and look at you. That's when you start to talk a bit to him and gesture a bit with your hands. If he stands and watches, then he is starting to get a bit curious. If that is the case advance a little. If he starts to run give a low growl so he can start to understand that you are displeased. Each time he stops do the same. As he lets you advance each time talk to him in a soft voice and use some slow hand gestures. The hand gestures will help you along to getting the first touch and later to teach him to communicate.
During this process if the horses dances in place and shakes and arcs his head, he is attempting to communicate. He is most likely letting you know who he is. If he does not pin his ears or advances it is OK. If he pins his ears or advances, get after him with a loud voice and get him moving again. It is a give and take session in the beginning.
With Calvin I did the same thing except each time he would let me advance a little I would release the rope. I would advance again and if he ran I would rope him and go through the same process.
I was pretty pleased with the rope session and I was able to finally get all of the way up to Calvin and remove his neck tag. When I got close enough to remove the tag you can see I was chatting with him and I did not remove the rope. In his mind he was completely caught and paying attention. 

A lot of people will tell you not to talk to your horses. I am sorry about that. I only have one thing to say to those people. It is not my fault that horses won't talk to you.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I would imagine it would take a certain kind of person to adopt Calvin and maintain success with him. 

Are you able to screen people, get lucky and come up with a match for horses like him?

I've said before that I never had to deal with horses as severely mentally debilitated as you. I did eventually grow weary of putting up with stupid people who kept doing the same thing, overandoverandover, ad naseum and kept blaming the horse for their own problems.

Do you do follow-ups with horses you re-home?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Subbing... enjoying the stories!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Most of the people who come here really want to get one of these horses. In the past 12 years we have only had 2 horses that did not work out. One was an injury to the owner and she was riding a lot less. She did sell the horse and I understand the horse is doing fine. The other was a mustang. The family was having financial problems and had to let the horse go. A good friend of ours in North Carolina has the horse now and they love her.

We have had plenty of people come here that we did not let get a horse from us. That actually is more rare than you would think. One never knows for sure once a horse leaves you. We just try to get the horses to a point that anyone would want them. Some of those take a really long time.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Reds La Boop said:


> Yea, I 'm really proud of T. She came very far.
> I don't blame you for being nervous. While you can really trust T, she has a lot of power and you can feel it when you get on. In the pics your hands are soft. You learn well.
> Amanda tells me your turdbucket is doing really well and you are having some fun. You need to come out when you have time and hang out with Amanda for an afternoon. We have a couple of new ones coming along and are riding pretty well. Its good to ride a different horse now and then.


I would love to do that!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

This video is not really about training. Zadee is the black horse with the blaze. I am using T who I posted about earlier. We have had Zadee for around 7 years. A lot of people know him because he is amazing on the ground and he loves my wife. Sometimes while riding him or if another horse with a rider approaches him, he will blow sky high. In this video I was using T to move around him and try to get him used to a horse and rider. Amanda started to video towards the end of that session. I was not that successful but, we have a plan for Zadee this spring when we have more time for him. 

The video is about how fantastic and loyal horses can be. You see, T has known Zadee for years. She has been in the same pasture as he. They are together most all of the time. Sometimes she gives him the boot for a day or two but, it is not long before they are back together again.

I asked T to give me a hand with Zadee and she was not really comfortable with that. T still did as I asked. When we were done I stepped off of T and went over to speak with a couple of people who were there. T never walks away until she is untacked and released. She follows you wherever you go and stands patiently. While I was talking, T walked away and went to Zadee. She did her best to console him and just be with him. When he resisted she would just slowly approach again with her head down until Zadee gave in.

This is something you don't see often so, Amanda started videoing with her cell phone.
No, this is not about training. I didn't get that done. This is about being able to see how amazing some horses are. She new how to be loyal to both me and Zadee under the same circumstance.


----------



## q horse (Mar 7, 2009)

subbing, great stories.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

This is a something that we experienced and had to figure it out. The picture is of Onrey. She is a mustang from Nevada. She is not the one that had the foal. She is one we got at the same time as the other.
While we were working with her and we would slowly approach, Onrey would raise her lip. If you came any closer she would strike out. As you can see in the picture, if you got to close to her stall she would raise her lip. I thought at first that it was like a snarl. I did a little research and found out that when they raise the upper lip and pull it back, they are warning you that they are frightened. She never tried to attack you as long as you didn't advance.
Once I found out what she was showing me. I would just talk to her and when the lip went down I would step forward. I did this over and over, then the next day, I got a halter on her. I figure once she understood that I understood what she was showing. She got really calm really quick.
She turned out to be a really sweet horse. She got a really great home and rides several times a week. Her new owner had little experience but, that did not bother her any.
I had never seen that before nor again.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That one video with the dummy on the gray horse's back had me confused for a bit. Video quality on this computer is not great so at first I thought that was an actual person aboard. I am watching, thinking wow that rider sticks the bucks awesome, lol.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

waresbear said:


> That one video with the dummy on the gray horse's back had me confused for a bit. Video quality on this computer is not great so at first I thought that was an actual person aboard. I am watching, thinking wow that rider sticks the bucks awesome, lol.


Yes, Sorry about the video. It was spur of the moment and shot by a customer with her cell phone. This horse had learned to go from calm to to hog wild and buck the rider off. The dummy works really great for those situations. We e get a lot of horses like that. I used to ride them and then I got hurt really bad. I am getting old now anyway. We had a young rider who was really good. He was the son of a really good friend of mine. He died of a diabetic coma a while back. The dummy has done away with those kinds of rides. I wish I had gone that route years ago.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

Reds La Boop said:


> The dummy has done away with those kinds of rides.


Does the horse's experience with the dummy translate completely to an actual rider, or is there still a small bucking issue to deal with when you put an actual rider on the horse? How many times do you use the dummy on a horse before you decide that he's over it and that he's ready to have a real rider on his back?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Reds La Boop said:


> Yes, Sorry about the video. It was spur of the moment and shot by a customer with her cell phone. This horse had learned to go from calm to to hog wild and buck the rider off. The dummy works really great for those situations. We e get a lot of horses like that. I used to ride them and then I got hurt really bad. I am getting old now anyway. We had a young rider who was really good. He was the son of a really good friend of mine. He died of a diabetic coma a while back. The dummy has done away with those kinds of rides. I wish I had gone that route years ago.


I like that way of thinking, very smart and self perserving!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

StephaniHren said:


> Does the horse's experience with the dummy translate completely to an actual rider, or is there still a small bucking issue to deal with when you put an actual rider on the horse? How many times do you use the dummy on a horse before you decide that he's over it and that he's ready to have a real rider on his back?


We drive them a lot and teach them their turns and stop before the dummy and then with the dummy (after they get used to it). We also drive them through a lot of obstacles with the dummy on. When one of us gets on they pretty well know what we are asking. No matter what we are told when a horse comes in we start with the basics. That is no matter the age or show record. Back to basics helps you find problems.
So far we have had 100% success with the dummy with nothing more than a start or giddy when we first ride. But we do it the way we were shown by an expert who has been doing this for years. No matter how long you have been training horses, you can still learn more by listening and watching. Plus you meet really good people.

This is shameless and I know it but, This is one of my personal mustangs. This is Red La Boop. Notice that there is only air under those feet. He is perfect for me.


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Your horse is stunning


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He sure is stunning!  Wow!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for the comments on Reds. Originally Reds came to us on the TIP program and was slated to go with 4 others to a really good home. The problem was that Reds is a cryptorchid. In the beginning he could not be turned out with the other horses. He was a bit hard to gentle and at times was a bit unpredictable. We decided the best bet for him was to keep him with us so, we adopted him.
After he was with us for a while he began to change. He has superior intelligence and as you can see in the pic, he is a fantastic mover. He has adapted well and after 2 years we could turn him out with geldings. He learns very quickly and never forgets what he is taught. He loves people and is very easy to get along with but, he is mischievous at times. He responds quickly with one word "NO".
Reds came from a herd that was managed for cavalry remounts and pony express horses. Thoroughbreds and Morgans were turned out to mix with the Spanish blood. 

Zadee who I wrote about earlier was from Nevada as well and his herd was managed for cavalry remounts as well but, Thoroughbreds and drafts were turned out with that herd. The idea was to have cavalry remounts that could still pull artillery. I believe that the herds were managed from 1858 to 1942 but, with other accounts. the time frame varies.

Zadee is a very loyal horse and loves my wife but, he has some issues that need to be worked out. We will put him back in work this spring and show his progress. This is a real nice picture of him with Amanda and you can see how nice a horse he is.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

*Jazz*

One day we got a call from a lady about an older mustang mare. She was a bit frantic about finding someone to take the mare as quickly as possible. Apparently they bought the farm and inherited the mare with the farm. They could not catch her in any way and the mare tried to jump the fence to get at her children. At the time no rescues had any room for her. 
At first I did not want to take the mare as we were in the middle of cutting hay. I had one truck tied up with that and the other had a broken throttle linkage. She was adamant that her husband was going to put the horse down as he was afraid for the kids. I told them that I would come get the mare as soon as the part came in for the truck. The husband agreed to wait.
It had been three days and no part. I got a call from the lady again telling me her husband figured I was stalling and if I didn't get there by the next evening, they would put the horse down. I jack legged a fix for the throttle with coat hanger wire and it worked. I just didn't have full throttle. Early the next morning we headed out to pick up the mare.
The trip there was about 150 miles. It was a bit slow going but we made it. When we went to access the situation, we found the mare to be hog wild and when she saw Micah she made several runs at the fence but we ran her back. There was an old one stall barn with a window but the fencing was light and we knew would not hold the horse. They had a good size steel round pen so, we took that apart and constructed a catch pen in front of the stall. One side was open with a swing panel we could use to close the mare in. At the other end we devised a 16 foot chute that ran to the back of our stock trailer.

While we were in the middle of doing all this the original first owner of the farm came by. He explained that 14 years before a friend of his boarded the horse there and she was broke and he rode her several times a week. Well, the fella died and the farm owner was stuck with the horse. He felt bad for her so he kept her. After a while she reverted back to being wild and nobody could catch her. He felt she had gone crazy after her owner died and she never saw him again. He sold the farm a couple of years later and the new people kept the mare. They just let her stay and fed her. They could never catch her. The farm sold again to these new people and they wanted to keep the horse but, the mare tries to attack the children.
There was a little bit of a rodeo but we managed to get the mare penned and loaded.

When we got home we unloaded the mare into the arena and left an adjoining stall door open for her so she could come and go a bit and find the hay and water in there. She was not at all nervous and went to her stall, then came back out into the arena and just looked at us.
I was able to walk up to her and rub her withers and she was calm and curious. Micah was little at that time. When we got home Micah went straight to the house to use the bathroom. When he came back out the mare was unloaded and already in the arena. When the mare saw Micah she got excited but did not act the least bit aggressive. Now Micah was little but, he was very adept and he cut his teeth on mustangs. I was very close by as Micah walked into that arena and straight to that mare. She loved that kid as you can see in the pictures that were taken 15 minutes or so after she was unloaded.

We named her Jazz and we kept her for a couple of years. From minute one after Jazz was unloaded at our place she was a kind and fantastic horse. We never had to do a thing. Now going back to the going after Kids thing. We have a cabin on the main farm that is rented out for vacations and such. A while after we got Jazz we had Tenant's staying one weekend. They had a little baby and a toddler. I was coming out of the arena and I saw the Tenant's standing around talking at the gate to one of the pastures. There were 5 horses counting Jazz milling around the gate. The gate is a steel panel gate and I could see the toddler trying to climb through the rails. I was running towards the Tenant's trying to get their attention but, they must have been to engrossed in their conversation to notice any of what was going on. When I got close enough to see the gate clearly, I could see the toddler try over and over again to stick her head and shoulders through the panels. Jazz would just gently block the toddler with her nose. Jazz never had any intention of hurting anyone, For some reason she just loves children. I suppose at that farm all that Jazz wanted to do was to go see the kids. She almost got put down for that.

Jazz is with one of our clients and good friends now in NC. She is doing really well and that family really loves her


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

You know, I have have always wondered about this. Is it just me? Whenever I am called on deck whether it be at a horse show or rodeo, I feel like I have to pee. I am thinking to myself that I should have used the restroom beforehand. Now once my performance is over, miraculously that feeling is gone. I have pretty much come to the conclusion that it is a bit of anxiety. Fear of embarrassment. My horse could bobble, I could be a bit off, bad draw of the cows or maybe I am just not as good as my peers for that day. The only other time I have ever gotten that feeling was in the military and being called up to see the old man after a fun weekend that I can't seem to remember. If you are called up to see the old man you can rest assured it involved frightening women and children, pulling pranks on the Marines or giving religion to the local bad boys in a bar down town. It is not the fear that you may get slated to deploy for a couple of months to Botswana in support of some Doctors. No not that. It is the fear that I have embarrassed myself and my Commander. I am supposing here so, it is I suppose. 

A couple of months ago my wife made a few mistakes and her her horse in training handed her, her butt in a hat. It happens. Confidence can be fleeting at times and hers has been shaken a bit.
This morning she was riding a rescued horse who has learned how to scare people. I knew she was nervous about it. He can get a bit nasty. She had a friend up at the arena giving her a hand. I watched as the horse ******ed a little, hopped around and generally was being an ***. The girls didn't know I was there. When I saw her check the horse and not push him, I stormed through the gate and in my most menacing yell, I commanded her to move that horse forward. I saw her tighten up and the look on her face was the same as I saw 12 years ago when I met her at one of my clinics. She moved that horse out smartly but he ******ed and threatened. I yelled again, kick that SOB forward and keep kicking until he wises up. She did exactly as she was commanded to do. The horse leveled out and was moving really well. I told her sit down and stop that horse. It was a perfect stop. I walked over and told her to ride the horse like she was taught and don't look at the ground again. As she went around the horse tried her one last time at the gate but, she slammed him and that was the last of his troubles. The more he worked well, the more praise he got. A little while after I left the arena I saw her and her friend riding out for the back of the farm. I understand the horse did really well.

Some horses that end up in the killer sales are abused beyond belief but, some have learned to be sly and get out of work by frightening or hurting people. Confident trainers can fix a lot of them.
My wife got her confidence back today. I was rough on her as a teacher. Today when I walked into the arena, I was her old teacher, Not her husband.
When I entered the arena and commanded her ride, I suppose she felt like she had to pee. I am just supposing.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Man it has been cold, cold, cold and we have been really busy. It started out with the run of the mill, waste your time tire kickers. You know the type. Is he house broke? Sleep at the foot of the bed? Our budget is five hundred dollars. Will you take that? GRRRRR! But, there was some promise. A customer that we helped out last year with a horse they bought (not from us) had some issues. A couple of adjustments on the horse and the rider and all was well. They were very interested in coming out and looking at a horse we are selling. This horse is broke, broke, broke and really gentle. A good looking horse and is what you would call all the money. Well, they had a look. Brought the whole family. They loved the horse and said they would call. They did call and they made an offer of half of what we are asking. All they got back from our end was a click and a dial tone. It is bad enough to be insulted but, by morons? Really?
Around 2 hours later we got a call from a lady who has a special needs Kid. We were recommended to them. Well, I think we have just that horse. Today they came out and this is how that went. Their daughter has had some really hard issues. They had to sell out of their last home and move here to Virginia for medical help that their daughter needs. The mother was an avid equestrian and wanted her daughter to have a horse. They bought a small place, fenced it and built a small barn. With what they had left financially, was a small budget to buy the horse. 
We showed them the same horse we had shown the other people. The daughter groomed and rode the horse and loved him. Their budget was more than enough to buy the horse. The people never questioned the price. I spoke with my wife and we decided to come down half on the money. We want them to have plenty left in there budget to get what the kid needs and what little things might crop up. I am keeping the horse for two weeks to prepare him for what he will need to do to accommodate the special needs and then he can live with them for a week or two to make sure things will work well before they write the check.
Accommodating morons will get you nowhere. When you go the extra mile for good people and give a leg up, others hear about you and know you are fair minded. You don't get rich but, you can stay in the business.
Two pics of the horse. We call him Indie and yes he is a mustang.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

> *. We showed them the same horse we had shown the other people. The daughter groomed and rode the horse and loved him. Their budget was more than enough to buy the horse. The people never questioned the price. I spoke with my wife and we decided to come down half on the money. We want them to have plenty left in there budget to get what the kid needs and what little things might crop up. I am keeping the horse for two weeks to prepare him for what he will need to do to accommodate the special needs and then he can live with them for a week or two to make sure things will work well before they write the check.
> 
> Accommodating morons will get you nowhere. When you go the extra mile for good people and give a leg up, others hear about you and know you are fair minded. You don't get rich but, you can stay in the business.
> 
> *


That act of kindness and generosity will come back hundred fold:bowwdown::

This puts a whole new meaning into "when door closes (or gets the phone slammed on it) another one opens


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> That act of kindness and generosity will come back hundred fold:bowwdown::
> 
> This puts a whole new meaning into "when door closes (or gets the phone slammed on it) another one opens


This horse is really a good guy. He was a bit gate sour and would fuss a little. We got after him a little and it went away. He really likes people and is super gentle. The kid really loves the horse. The parents are really happy and messaged us tonight on how happy they are.
We did a title check through the BLM and the information they sent was that he was legally titled, He was captured in Wyoming in 2004 and was adopted as a 2 year old. Someone really did right by him. Why he ended up in the kill pens is beyond me. He is non aggressive with other horses and comes when you call him. He is spot on when you handle him. He is just a good old boy.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

This horse came in two weeks ago. She is from a good customer and friend. Jim the owner of this horse is an old hand. He rode rough stock back in the day to put himself through college and has quite a good bit of experience around horses and such. He writes stories about the old west and writes cowboy poetry as well. About 5 years ago Jim was out for a ride and his horse ******ed. He hung on for a bit but, old age took him to the ground. He got hurt pretty bad. 
Well, Jim does not want to give it up yet so, he sent this mare off for training. You see, he raised this mare and is quite fond of her.
A couple of months ago Jim brought her by our place and asked us to try her out and help him get used to her. The mare is a 9 year old, Percheron / Quarter Horse cross. The trainer had done a fantastic job and she was quiet and a lot of fun to ride. By the end of the day Jim was doing really well with her. I did notice that she was a little off on her right front at times. I told Jim about it. A couple of days later Jim called and told me I was right and that the mare had popped an abscess at the right front heel. 

Two weeks ago Jim asked if he could leave the mare off at our place for a couple of weeks to make sure she was safe for him to take out on the trails. There was no rhyme no reason for this but, I told Jim we would be happy to. Now I thought this would be easy money and fun for my wife to do. Not so lucky.
The mare was not the quiet and easy horse that was here the last time. The first couple of days she was hard to bridle and she was giddy when ridden. By the fourth day with only light riding, she was really spooked and ran sideways when Amanda got on. I had Amanda untack her and put her in the round pen. She seemed fine with a little ground work but, as last time she came, she was a bit off on the right front. When I stopped her I walked up and rubbed her left wither to let her know she was OK and her head popped straight up and she tried to run past me. She didn't seem frightened but, she sure didn't want me doing that again. I checked and there was no heat in the wither and I checked the right front hoof and she did not appear sensitive there either. I did notice that the right front hoof was showing a good bit more wear on the outside hoof wall and barely any on the inside wall. I pulled her shoulder out a little and she did not like that at all. I had Amanda check her back as I observed and the mare was very sensitive along the muscle running along the right side of the spine, from the wither half way back. The left side seemed to bother her as well but not as bad as the right. You can bend her neck left and right but she will not drop her head. Last but not least. If you rub the top her neck along the top of her mane she will pop her head straight up and get very, very tense. You can massage the poll and she gets very comfortable and drops her head. Touch the top of the neck and boom, her head goes straight up. You can see it in the attached pics. Strange huh?

The mare is staying here and I have a Vet who is a friend of ours coming. She lives a long way from here but she is fabulous and who I want. She is taking the time off and will come next week. The mare is comfortable and we have her laid up.

When I called Jim I asked him if anything out of the ordinary happened to the mare since we last saw her. He said no at first but then remembered an incident a couple of weeks earlier. The Vet had come out to do shots and Coggins. He had his three horses tied up and ready. The mare ran backwards and broke her halter. It was a para-cord rope halter. 

So, We have two possibilities off the bat. The neck strain from pulling back. Para-cord is pretty hard to break or maybe a bad reaction to a shot. Either way something is really wrong.
I really like this mare though. She was terribly uncomfortable but, never offered to hurt anyone.
Our vet will find exactly what is wrong and know exactly what to do. She always does.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^*The people who auto,anti ally think the first thing one does with a horse that initially reacts like this mare is to work the horse and "make the wrong thing harder", need to read this.

But -------they won't and if they do they won't see themselves anyway-------

At least this time, her owner recognizes that something isn't right with her.

One of my first thoughts was possible eye issues.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> ^^^*The people who auto,anti ally think the first thing one does with a horse that initially reacts like this mare is to work the horse and "make the wrong thing harder", need to read this.
> 
> But -------they won't and if they do they won't see themselves anyway-------
> 
> ...


I have considered that as well but, it was in context with thread worms. I have only seen that once in my life but, in that particular case they had gotten behind the eye. At this point I won't rule anything out until my Vet comes. She will find what ails the mare. Thats why I opted to wait for her to be able to get here. If there is a change before hand and the mare is uncomfortable, or starts a fever, I will call my local Vet.
I will post the findings for sure.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yet another great journal! Thanks to all the people letting us peek into their world.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a lot of before and after pictures of horses we have gotten that were badly abused. We get a lot of horses that have not been abused as well. I like to show them off. This horse is one of my pride and joys. She is one of those rare horses that are so phenomenal you can't not love them. I named her Catalina Cadillac.
I bought her on sale authority from the USBLM. We got her in July. if memory serves me. She moves like a cat and she is extremely intelligent. She would rather be with people then horses. We turn her out for a while and when she is ready to come in, she jumps the fence and comes back to her stall. You can actually go out and just play with her. She will run with you and play cutting games with you. It is one of the craziest things I have ever seen. She will nicker when ever you come in and runs to you when you call her. Just plain a fun horse. She just turned 5.
I can't believe she was passed over so many times for adoption. We bought her for $25.00. I'll say it again $25.00. She will never be for sale.
The pictures do not do her justice.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

You know, It is really funny all of the things you learn in your profession throughout your life. The crazy part is how it all fits together as you get older. The little things that were missing and how so many times you were on the verge of things coming together but, something wasn't quite right. So frustrating at times. Over the years, the more you learn, the more pieces you have to fit the puzzle. The biggest part of being able to put things together is patients.
Some of the most important things that I was privy to were just little pieces told from people that just enjoyed what they had and they were able to maintain on their own. They have no formal training or experience, just common sense and desire. I have learned to listen and to keep off my high horse. I am good at what I do thanks to the wisdom of the many, not the few. I know a lot but, I sure as hell don't know it all.
I”m a horseman, cowboy, trainer or equestrian. I have been called many things and some not so nice. I have spent my life with horses and I prefer their company over people and I trust them once we get to know each other. My name is always associated with horses. It does not really mean a thing. What means something is if what I have to say can help you or not. No one is all knowing and there is never only one way.
I will try to tell you some things in stories. It can maybe give you a visual and some insight into different times and change. Possibly the right and wrong of things as they are admitted to you. One of the biggest and most profound learning tools, are the mistakes. 
I wonder at times how many people understand how a horse sees. Why sometimes your never a problem horse won't load or go in a stall.
Why is consistency so important in making a winning horse? Why is timing, distance and speed control so important? How does it all fit together and how is it accomplished through training? What is so important about the horses 5 senses? Why is a trainer who uses fear and intimidation a big looser.
We should discuss these things but, not tonight. I am tired and having said that, I will throw some of this out tomorrow.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

In this post I am going to be rambling on in general terms as to give you some insight into how we train horses here at are farm. What I will go over applies to pretty much all disciplines in general, it is not specific because of so many varying factors. It is just to give you a heads up. In your discipline should you want to delve further into the whys and hows, you should post your questions on this forum where you know you can find experts in that field. When I have time I read what I can on this forum and I found that there are so many talented people. If you understand the basics, then you will be able to understand the experts as they help guide you towards the answers you need.

Many, many years ago I wanted to find consistency in the way I ride and work with the horse I am competing with. I felt that the averages in placing or winning would be higher throughout the year.. As a calf roper you would think that you could go to other calf ropers for help. In true rodeo cowboy fashion this is what I would hear, “faster horses, better leather, no women or whiskey the night before and more grit”. A good friend of mine advised me to seek out a good dressage instructor. I did in fact go out and found a really good instructor. What was really great was that she didn't know a thing about calf roping but with four simple things that she thoroughly explained and worked with me on completely changed everything for me. It simply was balance, position, timing and horse conformation.
My over all ignorance in understanding horses caused a chain reaction to failure.
The horse I had at that time for roping was base wide meaning he had a really wide chest. It caused him to toe in just a tiny bit in the front feet. He had a short and really thick neck. This caused him to be a bit heavier on the forehand. Now, he did fine sometimes but, sometimes he would stop motoring from the rear and start dragging himself along by the front. He was not consistent. It was my fault for being ignorant about his build and I lacked really good balance as rider. As I would rock forward to rope it would throw the horse off balance causing him to switch off from the rear to the front. He had to do this to keep from losing his balance and stumbling.
Long story short, I had to learn to ride. I was not taught to show in dressage. I was taught to be able to ride the horse that was under me correctly. I learned conformation and how to make a few fixes to get around small defects. On my horse at that time I did a lot of ground work doing backing exercises, left around and right around to fit up the top line and hip. I did a lot of rail work stopping and rolling back and we practiced chasing steers over and over again without roping. We learned position and timing together and soon the horse new how to move with me based on my seat and legs and we focused on the different arena sizes and footing conditions. We did not just become faster. We became consistent and precise.
By the way, the dressage instructor was 81 years old and still rode and taught. One of the best things that I learned back then, was to never stop learning.

The pictures below are to give you a visual as to what a horse sees compared to what you see. How a horse sees is important to know for any kind of a trainer and it can surely help you where you may think you have problems and don't.
The picture of the mummy hole is really cool but, why the picture of the basket ball in the street?
A horse sees objects and movement. They can't see red or colors associated with red. They have no depth perception and distance judgment is limited. the position of the eyes (one on each side of the head) can let the horse see from the right and from the left independently and at once. They can use both eyes at the same time to focus on something but, starting at 4 feet or so out because of the width of the forehead between the two eyes. This also causes a blind spot in a 4 foot distance and up to and facing the head. You also have the same blind spot from behind. The makeup of the eyes (simply put) has their sight line down their nose. They have to raise their heads to see out. Horses can see better in low light than humans but, and this is a big but, horses take much longer for their eyes to adjust to different light conditions. The average given by science is 15 minutes. I thing that that varies by the horse and the condition and size of their eyes. Horses do seem to do better in lower light conditions than brighter light conditions.

Back to the pictures. If you came galloping up the street, rounded a corner and boom, there was that 3D
art on that street. You would most likely be doing your very best to stop or turn. The way the colors and such are used, it tricks the eyes into seeing three dimensional. Not so with horses. It is doubtful the horse will notice it. Now the basketball in the street. The horse sees objects correct? He should go around it but, he just walks over it. You see a basketball, the horse does not. Again the basketball is three dimensional. If it was a real basketball the horse would have seen it as it is an object. Now, exactly where am I going with this? Well, a horse has 5 senses and they are pretty much crucial for their survival. Understanding those five senses and how they work together will help you read the body language and soon enough you and the horse will be able to communicate with each other. Without communication you can't teach nor find out what ails them. So, the beginning of everything starts with the basics and how things work. From there you move forward. We are just starting with what and how they see.

I ride a computer. Its a Gateway laptop. I am not good at riding it at all. I try to learn more about it but, it is such a frustrating thing and at times I hate it. There are times when I am on it, the **** thing taunts me. The more angry I get the more nasty it gets. It hides stuff from me and when it really wants to act up, it destroys hours of my work. Poof never to be seen again. Some have suggested that I get a little outside help and learn more about computers. The hell I will. I will master it on my own or destroy it. If that happens I will just get another. I was so angry last week I hit it several times. It is really acting up now. It is just a piece of crap and I will get rid of it.
A lot of horses that come to us come from the above mentality but, computers are not living beings. Yet.

A post I did earlier was describing some issues with a horse we are working with. In a response wallkinthewalk stated that her first thought was maybe a sight issue. With that response you should understand just how important it is to know as much as you can about horses to troubleshoot problems.
For now I have a Vet coming Monday to help with this. It could very well be a sight problem or multiple problems. Understanding the senses and being able to decipher the body language helped me decide to check out medical issues before I proceed.

My next post I will explain problems that you might think you have that may not be problems at all. It will just be about the eyes.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I really love the computer analogy. Great stuff, please keep sharing. 

I think one good way to learn about problem solving with horse behavior is from stories and experiences people share.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I can never follow-up on your writings -- the lessons hold much value. 

Regarding the eyes: Last November, I started to carry my foundered horse to the vet clinic for front shoes; he now wears aluminum full rockers and has improved to where the vet said Joker has far exceeded his expectations. 

I am so fortunate the house vet is a sports medicine vet and has a real soft spot for Joker, from back in the days he was doing farm calls.

Anyway, this time I remembered to have him check Joker's eyes, as Joker throws his head up when he is trying to see at a distance. A year ago one of the farm vet's said Joker was "vision impaired likely due to his insulin resistance" and I let it go at that.

I thought that cute little, square, palm sized light, the house vet had, was just a flashlight. It wasn't --- it took a picture of both Joker's eyes. Five minutes later the vet came back to me, stating Joker has "floaters", just like humans get as we age. I can sympathize as I've lived with those annoying floaters for a good 15 years.

I don't ride Joker for a number of reasons but, I probably wouldn't take him off the property, knowing about the floaters. He is 21, has been with me ten years and always had more spook to him than the other horses. Even though the head throwing only appeared in the last couple years, it still makes me wonder how long he might have been dealing with changing eyesight.

Far as your laptop --------- wellllll many times I've wanted to take a sledge hammer to this IPad and DH would give anything if he could destroy the desktop, lollol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting post and insight!


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

In starting this next post I would like to bring up a couple of things that I read in gottatrot's journal. This young lady writes extremely well and at times I was caught up fully understanding her experiences and her highly descriptive nature pulled me right in with her. I fully lay blame with her for my being so tired today. I was up until five this morning reading her journal. I have only had two hours sleep.
I loved her varying descriptions of horse people in one post and how she felt comfortable in traversing in that world. She had me thinking, what is wrong with us? I myself have been married 6 times and over the decades I have lost count of the girlfriends. It is simply that I love high adventure and horses. They go hand in hand. I am afraid that I am a horseman first and nobody can come in between me and my horses. My wife now of 12 years is well aware of this and she is just as quirky. Things are rocky at times but we are partners in horses.
The second thing I liked in the journal was the post I read on Oliver (gottatrot's horse). I fully understand a one person horse. It's as good as family. She asked for thoughts. Mine is very simple. Priceless! Enough said.

I think in a lot of cases people that are not overly familiar with a horses vision, at times have difficulties that are exasperated when trying correct something that is not a problem. Lets take loading for instance. You have a new horse and you are taking him out for the first time for a nice trail ride.
He loads on the trailer like a pro and off you go. After the ride you untack the horse and and start to load. The horse stops short of the ramp and refuses to go. You let him look a minute but he still refuses to load. Now, you turn him and walk away and then turn and come back. Again, he stops short of the ramp. I would stop right there. At this point you are feeling like OH NO! I am alone, There is no cell phone signal. What the heck? He loaded perfectly before. Your blood pressure and heart rate starts to rise and maybe you are getting a bit angry. The horse can sense that.
Take a breath and think. How does the horse see? If it is twilight or you are parked facing the sun, the horse can't see well enough until his eyes adjust. Science tells us 15 minutes. If it is really bright out, remember that horses see better in lower light conditions. Remember the blind spot. With a two horse trailer it can be harder for a horse that is not used to that trailer. Every time you walk him away into the light, his eyes have to adjust again. I myself (after ample time for his eyes to adjust) would turn his head enough so his left eye can see the center divider and then to the left so he can see the divider with his right eye. I would straighten his head and I would stay a little to the right and in front of his right eye, then walk him in. He can see me moving forward on his right and the wall to his left. In most cases they will go in. This is just an example of what could be really simple. Now it could be the horse is just being a butt. But, in a lot of cases, not. We don't have loading issues. We have to ship so many horses and help customers with their horses that we have a system that never fails just using our 12 foot lead ropes. They are magic lead ropes though.

Newer horses may have similar issues going in and coming out of stalls, barns, indoors and such. Give them a bit and let their eyes adjust. Soon enough they will become an old hand.

One of the things according to science is that because the eyes of a horse see independently right and left, their brain cannot merge the two together. Each eye as the horse looks out at a distance sees the same object but two pictures of the same thing. Now, not getting to involved with the brain, you need to understand that the brain is split left and right. This being said you need to connect the brain by training the same on the left side and then again on the right. In the same respect that the horse you are training may not have connected yet, you must repetitively show the horse that what he sees with the right is the same as he sees on the left. Here is an example. You are trotting right around and just outside the round pen is a 5 gallon bucket. You pass it at least 10 times going right around and the horse pays no mind to the bucket. When you reverse direction and are going left around the horse veers a bit or spooks at the bucket. He has not connected yet that left and right are the same. Now I can her comments coming that maybe the horse has a sight problem on one side or the other. That does not matter as you will use the same training to help get them adapted to the problem. In a lot of cases a young horse will bolt and get away from you. When that happens now, you have to correct that problem.
The way we get a horse to connect (bare in mind we train a lot of mustangs) is very simple. You need patients as some horses take a bit.
I like the round pen. Once we get the horse so he handles well on the ground and he will stand quietly and unafraid with the lead rope laying on the ground. I position him in the round pen about ten feet out from the rail and standing sideways to the gate but, where his left eye can fully see the gate. His right eye can see the open ground and the rail to his right. I position myself about three feet out from his face and two the right so he may see me with his left eye. I will slowly move left into his blind spot but stop so he can see the right side of my body. When I know he is relaxed I move slowly to the left so he can see the left side of my body. When he relaxes I move left again and into the full view of his left eye. I do this over and over. If he backs away or turns away I calmly re-position him and ask him calmly to stand. I actually use the word stand. I will then start over. The goal is for him when I move left from his blind spot and he starts to see me, is to move his head to pick up the full view of me with his right eye. I want him to do that so I no longer have to step into his full view myself. I then move the same to the right and as I move into his blind spot I want him to move his head and find me with his left eye.
When he has done this and and does it fluidly. I reverse him so he now sees the gate with his right eye. I face him again and do as before. Once he has it down reversed as well, he will become really clam and accepting. At that point I go behind him and stand about eight to ten feet away and do the exact same thing. 
This works really well for us and he learns that he can identify you as the same person weather you approach him from the right or left side. It will be the same with objects as he passes by. Remember, a horse sees two pictures at distance. If he is connected he will identify the object as the same with both pictures and not spook as he passes by and now can only see it with one eye. He will also not turn his head back to have a second look and spook from behind.
I hope I have worded this so it is understandable. It is much easier to demonstrate it in real time then describe it.

The pictures are of a lanky mustang just out of the wild that was hard to get connected. He was dangerous and would bolt. He had no self preservation. In the first picture I was working on the bolting problem. I got that done and was able to get him connected in the same afternoon. It changed his life and he got a really good home in Ohio. He was named Archie. The other two pictures you can see how that worked out and changed him.

Are you getting tired of the sight stuff yet? There are still four more senses to go.

I was born in mid century last century. When I was younger horse training was highly influenced by the cavalry and cowboys. People from the late 1800's and early 1900's were still around. How else would a guy like me when I was younger, find an 81 year old dressage trainer who could change everything for me. I was born when we were really free. When I started driving the interstate highway systems were just starting to be constructed and and most secondary roads were dirt roads.
I loved the military and I love horses. I got to live a life a life of high adventure. Everything was a challenge and when I gamble I only gamble on myself. I have survived gun fights, knife fights and fistfights. Some were my job and some were because I was yapin when I should have been leaving. Some I can't even remember but, I heard the stories. I am missing some pieces but I survived. I have had the pleasure of being busted up by some of the finest horses in the country. I would not change one thing but, I am reminded of the cost every morning when I get up and start moving. Last but not least, I believe in honor and integrity but I have no dignity. I find dignity to be a freedom sucker.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, I am enjoying your journal very much.

Horse vision is such an interesting topic. Your writing brought to mind an Equus article I read last year. It makes me wonder about all the people complaining about their spooky horses that have just come in from the bright outdoors into a poorly lit covered arena.
A friend broke her back riding from an indoor arena out into the bright sunlight. A sudden noise spooked the horse badly and she reared, causing my friend to fall off.

Visual Discrepancies | EQUUS Magazine



> NIGHT VISION: SURPRISINGLY SLOW ADAPTATION
> 
> ...It takes a horse’s eyes much longer than a person’s to adapt to dark conditions. Human eyes require about 25 minutes to adjust from bright sunlight to darkness. Equine eyes need 45 minutes, almost twice as long. So, upon entering a dim building from daylight, your horse will be blinded by darkness long after your eyes have adapted. After adaptation, a horse’s vision is 25,000 times more sensitive than before. Unfortunately, your 45-minute training session is about done by then.
> 
> ...





> (@Reds la Boop) I have had the pleasure of being busted up by some of the finest horses in the country. I would not change one thing but, I am reminded of the cost every morning when I get up and start moving. Last but not least, I believe in honor and integrity but I have no dignity. I find dignity to be a freedom sucker.


This is great. I don't think you can have dignity around horses. Just when you think you know something, they show you otherwise.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

OK, I was at Walmart this morning. I just had to run in and pick up a few things. It was early and I knew that not many people would be there. When exiting the store and heading for my truck I noticed a young lady standing by her car. Both the hood and the trunk were open and she had a cell phone in one hand trying to talk to someone and she had a toddler in the crook of her other arm.
I put my bags in my truck and then walked over and asked the lady if I could lend any assistance. She just shoved the baby at me. NOOOOOOOO not the baby! I don't do babies. They have coots, viruses and rashes that Scientists have still no discovered. They leak pee, poop and ******s and they scream.
I have an age limit on being to close to kids. It is 7 years old and down. It all was happening so fast I took the baby. I TOOK THE BAAAABY!
Everything was going OK for a couple of minutes and the woman got off of the phone. I was asking her what was wrong and her stupid phone rang. She answered it and started yappin and and walking around her car again. That's when it happened. It was inevitable. The baby coughed and sputtered a little and a semi solid ****** flew out and started creeping down her cheek. A virus filled ******. I almost blew my grits. I was trying so hard to control my gag reflexes and my brain was sending me high alert messages telling me I was being infected with flesh eating bacteria. I was so tense and freaked out, I was becoming exhausted. That's when I saw him. A big burly black man was standing in front of the car looking under the hood. I zoomed over there. He stood up and asked what was wrong. I lied,lied lied. I had no Idea what was going on but, I told the fella that it won't start and if he could hold the baby I would fix it. He knew better. I mean he KNEW! He saw the well dressed lady and the car was a BMW. He saw my truck with the door open. Last but not least I have not shaved for weeks and I had my work clothes on and a dirty ball cap. He knew I did not fit the picture. I held the ****** smeared baby out a little and he recoiled. He laughed at me and said “I don't do babies man” I called him a coward and he laughed at me again, turned and left. STUPID WALMART PEOPLE!
I don't know how long it took but finally the woman was off of the phone. She thanked me and said there was a tow truck coming. She took the baby. I didn't want to but I asked her If she would like me to stay until the tow truck came. She said not to worry her boyfriend was on the way.
I have taken the rest of the morning off. I have showered and the clothes I was wearing are in the wash. I hope it is not to little to late. I am exhausted.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I know how you feel. Some people are just too stupid. I sometimes offend people by not shaking hands, instead I bow. If I know I am going to a social function I wear gloves. Which gets some looks also.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I know how you feel. Some people are just too stupid. I sometimes offend people by not shaking hands, instead I bow. If I know I am going to a social function I wear gloves. Which gets some looks also.


I am not really to bad with people in general. I am just a bit afraid of babies. I always have been. I am not a real touchy feely person with anybody. I don't hug much and I am not at all comfortable with public displays of affection. All of my friends are used to this and pay no mind to it.
When my son was born I was in the delivery room. I was mortified the whole time. I attribute it to the military and to other work in foreign countries. I don't recall being this way before that. I don't have that problem with animals though. Go figure.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

That was a hilarious story! I'm not a baby person either, but its not because I'm afraid of bacteria. I am generally a very healthy person. I can live in the same house with sick people and not catch it.

I'm sure gottatrot will get a kick out of that story, being a nurse lol.

The whole time I was reading your post, I kept thinking, 'this must be how our horses think'. Like my horse lately: "no, I don't do wash racks!".


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, I guess I better get back to horses. I had my rant this morning.
Tomorrow the Vet I have been waiting for will be here in the morning. She will be having a look at the mare we have in for training. Her behavior has gotten a bit more bizarre so there should be some interesting stuff to pass along here. Her owner is a really good fella so I feel sure we will be able to take care of the mares needs.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

The Vet was out this morning for Star, the horse I posted about earlier. As it turns out her neck is out as well as her shoulder. Jim her owner was here as well so we made the decision to keep her in lay up here and we have a chiropractor coming out for a full work up. The Vet is going to have a supplement drop-shipped to us and the mare will be on it for around three months. Amanda rode her for the Vet and she did much better today and that helped the Vet a bit. I will have to post on the supplement later. I was told what it is but that info didn't stick and flew right out of my head.
Jim had another friend of ours come out and we had a great afternoon as three old coots joking and reminiscing about the old days. Amanda loves to hear about the old days not to mention Jim took us all to Taco Bell for a late lunch. Knowing we can fix Jim's mare and give him his good horse back, having our best Vet out here on the job and being in great company, made for one really great day.

I know this pic has nothing to do with with the post. I am shameless and as I have stated, I have no dignity. This is just a small sample of our mustangs. Yes that is Reds La Boop out front with his best girl. Oh, and our donkey who thinks she is a mustang.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I haven't "liked" all your posts but I sure like them. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## pdfangus (Feb 13, 2017)

Great day seeing my new friends and one old friend and seeing my big girl get some help...The vet visibly helped her....This big girl is my dream horse that I hope to carry me into my advanced doterage....

you really steered me in the right direction with the Vet you called in. I liked her a lot.

although yesterday I climbed on the little paint horse I have been rehabbing for a couple of years and discover that he is a great little horse....he came to me in pretty rough shape and with bones sticking out all over and four awful feet that were soft as sponges from being kept long term in a swampy field....

hopefully before long I will have two nice horses to ride the trails with...

I am a better human being when I get to ride a little


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Terrific news on your friend's mare! I will be curious to know what your vet is having shipped to you. I am wondering if he took Dr. Xie's course and its some sort of herbal compound. If it is, my horses have been on three different products and I can say, if they are correctly prescribed, they all work

Sounds like today's reunion was a "best day ever" moment. Hope you can enjoy more of those

I love the pic of Reds, his woman and all their friends. Really neatphoto bomb by the donkeyinkunicorn::mylittlepony::blueunicorn:

^^^No donkeys --- a little pink pony will have to do, lol


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ain't it the truth.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

walkinthewalk said:


> Terrific news on your friend's mare! I will be curious to know what your vet is having shipped to you. I am wondering if he took Dr. Xie's course and its some sort of herbal compound. If it is, my horses have been on three different products and I can say, if they are correctly prescribed, they all work
> 
> Sounds like today's reunion was a "best day ever" moment. Hope you can enjoy more of those
> 
> ...


I do believe pdfangus with the post just before yours, is the mares owner. I was telling him about the forum at lunch today. He is very entertaining and I am curious as the what he may write. I am really happy about his mare as I am fond of both of them. I will turn the posts of the mares progress over to him now. She is his horse.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm enjoying your stories about all the different horses you have worked with/are working! You're leading the life that so many of us wish we could have had. And I so agree with you and Igottatrot - horse people are a different species from your average **** sapiens. I think we must be home equinus.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Change said:


> I'm enjoying your stories about all the different horses you have worked with/are working! You're leading the life that so many of us wish we could have had. And I so agree with you and Igottatrot - horse people are a different species from your average **** sapiens. I think we must be home equinus.


We do work with a lot of horses and of all kinds. Below is Reds La Boogie. He reminds me of Reds La Boop. Boogie jumped of of a trailer of rescued horses while we were unloading one that was being dropped here.He demanded to stay. He is fierce and terrifying but, we have managed to get him somewhat under control. As you can see I have a penchant for blood bays with black points. I have a nice little collection of them.


----------



## pdfangus (Feb 13, 2017)

Reds La Boop said:


> I do believe pdfangus with the post just before yours, is the mares owner. I was telling him about the forum at lunch today. He is very entertaining and I am curious as the what he may write. I am really happy about his mare as I am fond of both of them. I will turn the posts of the mares progress over to him now. She is his horse.


NO...yall are handling her...and her progress is your progress....you continue to report as you see fit...yall will see her every day and for a while I will only see her every couple of weeks....

looking for guidance from you as to what chiro to call in....you make the call. post all the photos and or videos you care to...

I don't want to miss her progress reports....:faceshot:
face shot smilie sort of looks like her....


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Boogie!!
Can't wait to meet the little stinker!
Now don't get addicted to mini horses! They are way too much fun.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Reds La Boop said:


> Boogie jumped of of a trailer of rescued horses while we were unloading one that was being dropped here.He demanded to stay.


Too cute! This reminds me of a "viral" story that made the rounds on the internet about a month ago, about an older horse at a kill lot who "pretended" to be a donkey to get himself rescued. It was really a touching story:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Boogie is so adorable.  Gotta love the little Minions...that's what I call minis. :lol:
Love the stories!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Reds La Boop said:


> I do believe pdfangus with the post just before yours, is the mares owner. I was telling him about the forum at lunch today. He is very entertaining and I am curious as the what he may write. I am really happy about his mare as I am fond of both of them. I will turn the posts of the mares progress over to him now. She is his horse.


Welcome to the forum @pdfangus! we hope you will share some of your entertaining stories


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

egrogan said:


> Too cute! This reminds me of a "viral" story that made the rounds on the internet about a month ago, about an older horse at a kill lot who "pretended" to be a donkey to get himself rescued. It was really a touching story:
> http://youtu.be/-p6Oe5ALsOE


Man! I loved that video. We get to see a lot of things like this. I have one who is here. He is smart and escaped the kill pens. His name is Jack Pot not Jackpot. The rescue that brought him to us named him Jackpot and he is really young so, he knows his name. I like horses to have a unique handle. With Jack it is either Jack or Mr. Pot. Why? Because he is somebody.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Boogie is such a cute wee mini! 
Easily 4in shorter than my two minis. 

Met a few of the horses I hadn't seen before and the massive grey. He made my gelding look like a tiny pony! =0 

Had a great time with his wife as well. Great day!

And here is Pat, with me on my gelding, explaining how to do some things with those cones for supple, soft turns. I have homework! Been a long time, haha.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

secuono said:


> Oh my gosh, Boogie is such a cute wee mini!
> Easily 4in shorter than my two minis.
> 
> Met a few of the horses I hadn't seen before and the massive grey. He made my gelding look like a tiny pony! =0
> ...


You have done really well with your gelding. You should be proud of what you accomplished with him. He is confident, very friendly and well mannered. I like teaching people with diligence and patients. I meant what I said about you coming back so I can help you along. The two of you are very much worth it.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I am posting two pictures of T. I spoke of her in an earlier post but this isn't about T so much as it is a way to demonstrate the power of another sense. We have been discussing sight and now we should look at the other 4 senses. The 5 senses horses have enable them to use a sixth sense to read a situation and that includes you. The 5 senses lead to expressions and body language that you can learn to be able to read them. If you study and learn them you can find a path to communicate with them.
Most of you who read the post about T know that she had a rough start in life and went through a lot of rough patches over the first 13 years. A lot of people when I bought her thought she would not amount to anything. They were wrong! She already was something. This being said, now is the time to show you the importance of touch.
This post is about the amazing feelings horses are capable of and their ability to show it. In these two pictures (one of them I am pretty sure I posted earlier) I was in the middle of doing a video. I had just gotten done riding T and had pulled her bridle and hug it on the dally. That does not mean we are done working. When the saddle comes off we are done. T knows that well. No matter where we are I pull the bridle and T stays with me without fail. In one picture you will see me walking up towards the camera and you will see T with me and she stays close within sight of my right eye. The next picture I am stopped and talking to the camera. You will see T ever so lightly touching me. Look at her calm and secure expression of affection. Subconsciously I am lightly leaning my arm into her and I start looking at her showing my affection. I am busy talking but I am accustomed to returning their gesture no matter what. I just can't help myself. Look at the picture. Don't look at me, look at T. You should see how touch is so important in communication.
It took a couple of years for me to earn that. Don't be to quick to listen to those who tell you not to allow it. It is a privilege and one of the nicest gifts a horse can bestow on you.
A picture is worth a thousand words. That is good. I don't have a thousand words left in me tonight. I am tired, tired, tired.
Soon I will expound as much as I can on how to use touch and the importance of it in training


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Reds, I have a mustang question for you if you don't mind. I saw on one of those "kill pen" pages an ad for "bail" for a BLM mustang with the brand and all that. Am I naive in believing that a verified BLM mustang would be montitored by the agency and should not end up in a kill pen?

I am not trying to bring controversy about slaughter to your journal, so hope no one goes there. 

I just had an assumption that "adopting" a mustang came with monitoring about its welfare, so was surprised to see this.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

egrogan said:


> I just had an assumption that "adopting" a mustang came with monitoring about its welfare, so was surprised to see this.


 @egrogan, this might answer some of your questions. The monitoring is limited. Once a person outright owns the horse, it can be sold on and end up in an abusive home or be sent to slaughter.
https://wildhorseeducation.org/three-strikes-adoption-and-sale-authority/


> Ownership passes immediately from the Federal government to the buyer. In contrast a wild horse “adopted” has a title transferred after 1 year of care. The distinction is that the federal government is authorized to do “compliance checks” prior to issuing title on an adopted horse. there is no such oversight on “sale.” A wild horse sold immediately loses it’s status as a “federally protected wild horse” and is immediately considered private property and subject to laws governing only domestic horse ownership. That means the horse can go to the “sale barn” and off to slaughter (as well as having no other federal oversight of humane care).


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks @gottatrot ^^ 

I didn't know that.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry, I have been away and when I got back yesterday, I spent a little time with my family and then crashed.
I will try and answer egrogan and gottatrot as best as I can and that is through ten years of direct experience. I will caution you that some advocates for the mustangs (NOT ALL) can mislead to further their cause. Not all of the field agents and employees are bad but many are politically motivated and some are just plain stupid. That is just the way it is. BLM mustangs are managed by The US Bureau Of Land Management. As always it is a bloated and miss managed organization that is corrupted by influence from nasty and very corrupt politicians out for personal gain. The USBLM Wild Horse And Bureau Program monitors and manages the BLM mustangs. In the ten years I have been dealing with them there has been a fairly large turnover of field employees and bad things that happened before seemed to be more or less unknown by the new employees.
There are other mustangs and burros as well. They seem to not have the protection of that of the BLM mustangs. They are on land managed by the US Department Of Forestry and then there are the mustangs and burros on land controlled by various states. Well, somehow the power of the constitution evades those. You won't hear so much about them. It is no secret though.
The following information below is brief but, it should answer your questions. 
When you want to adopt a USBLM mustang, you first must find an authorized adoption facility, satellite adoption event or go through a Training Incentive Program trainer authorized through The Mustang Heritage Foundation. They are known as TIP Trainers.
You must have a corral and shelter that is required by the BLM to house and gentle a mustang. You must then fill out an adoption application that has a drawing of your facility, a map and directions to your facility and answer the questions on the application. If you are approved, you must sign a PMAC agreement (Private Maintenance And Care agreement) that guarantees you will provide proper care and Vet services for your mustang throughout the adoption process. You cannot move you mustang during the adoption process to another facility without notifying your local BLM field office. You must have an approved stock type trailer to pick up your mustang from the adoption facility. You also agree to periodic inspections of your mustang. The mustang belongs to the BLM during a one year adoption trial. After one year the BLM will send you a brief titling application. Each mustang has a freeze brand and that is how the BLM tracks the mustang, The title application will have the freeze brand numbers on it. After you fill out the application you must have an approved person such as a VET or in our case now, we use our local Animal Control Officer to inspect the mustang and fill out their portion of the title application. You send the application back to the BLM and within a few weeks a title to the mustang comes back to you.
UNDERSTAND THIS! Once a mustang is titled, It no longer belongs to the BLM. It no longer is afforded their protection.
This being said, should a mustang be sold, traded or stolen before it is titled, it is still protected by the BLM. If you really want to go after the killer sales. If they have a mustang there and there is no title for that horse. Get a clear picture of the brand (don't let them catch you) and send it to your local BLM Wild Horse and Burro field rep. If their was no title ever issued for that horse, they will go after the sale people. TADA! 
I have one now that was sent to us by a rescue. it was sold by an adopter out West before it was titled. The horse ended up with us. He has some serious issues but, I like him. We call in every brand that we get without a title and our field agent checks the data base. We make sure that every horse that comes from us is well represented and no surprises. Well this one had never been titled. He will require some time to get better. We paid a reassignment fee of $25.00 and we adopted him. We have a year to wait but, he can use the time. He will be in a post in the near future as he has some really serious issues.
Sale Authority Mustangs.
We buy on sale authority some times. Amanda arranges it through our field office and they know us pretty well and have been to our farm many times.
Sale authority designated horses are generally older horses that are in or getting ready to head to long term holding. They are still vary viable horses but some say are harder to train. I have not seen that. Once they have been passed over for adoption three or more times, they are eligible for sale authority. I have a favorite horse we call Cat. We bought her on sale authority. She is mine. No amount of money will buy her. I don't care about money as long as I can pay the bills. Cat makes me happy.
You simply fill out a BLM sale authority application and if you are approved you can negotiate a price and buy the horses. You have to be approved. On sale authority horses the BLM adds a symbol to the regular freeze brand that denotes sale authority. You will get a bill of sale. If you are legit. Sale authority horses can be gentled, trained and sold very reasonably into a good home without going through a long adoption process. The idea is for more trainers to be involved with mustangs without having to adopt them. As with anything people will find a way to exploit that. I would shoot those people if I could but, for now that is illegal. 
Outside of the crap contractors that do the round ups, look to the top of government to find the rot and the destruction of your heritage. 
I am neither Republican or Democrat. I have learned to despise all politicians and lawyers equally.
I hope this post lends some insight.
I posted some pics of Cat before but, this is her again and she was a sale authority. Not bad to get a priceless horse for $25.00.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

The young lady you see in the pictures came to us back in the Spring. She wanted to learn a bit about horses and offered to work part time for the privilege. She had no experience with horses at all but she learned very quickly and soon became a huge asset. We allowed her to work with Renny the horse you see with her in the pictures, in her off time. We gave Renny to her at Christmas as she had done so well with his training. Renny is a 6 year old sale authority mustang we acquired this past summer. Renny loves that Kid and she has gotten him from gentled to riding. We are really proud of her as she did a great job. Last week she landed a really good job in a hunter / jumper barn. They really liked what she has learned so far. She will keep Renny here with us and her goal is to buy a small place close by where she can have Renny at home. She will continue learning with us for a long time to come. Young ladies like her are hard to come by. You can see in the pictures how well she did with that mustang and maybe this will help dispel the myth that older mustangs are harder to train. She did her ground work and Renny had nor problem with Bucky nor her on his back.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

This is a nice horse I was asked to have a look at a few years ago. The owner was having trouble with him and she called us and asked if we come over and see him. He was a 5 year old Arab gelding and had become hard to catch and he was a bit of trouble to handle. I had her run him into her round pen. You can see in the pictures he was a bit standoffish but, I made him an offer he could not refuse.
As it turned out, he was a really nice horse and we became friends pretty quickly. After the gelding and I got to know each other, I ask the owner when she stopped paying attention to him. She told me she had gotten a new job and didn't have much time available for him. Her husband would feed him and nothing more. I told her to make time for him and his attitude would soften and the problems would go away. I told her if she could not do that then she needed to find him a new home with someone that could. She was doing well with him after that but I lost track as they moved away.
I use these pictures so you can clearly see that he used all 5 senses to get to know me.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

When discussing senses, I started to see it can be very boring. (Yawn) I have been thinking it would be better to understand why these things are important as you go along. What I am about to go into was derived from many years of training horses and also training and life experience that I had that never involved horses. What I will tell you is that it sure is the same. I have always thought highly of myself and while I am always ready learn from anyone, I do require proof in the pudding. Other than that I always maintain that if it is my opinion then it is very true and I am a legend in my own mind. I was trained that way.
I will start with this.

Fear, as a noun means an unpleasant emotion caused by the belief that someone or something is dangerous, likely to cause pain, or a threat. 

Fear, as a verb means to be afraid of (someone or something) as likely to be dangerous, painful, or threatening, 
feel anxiety or apprehension on behalf of, 
avoid or put off doing something because one is afraid,
regard (God) with reverence and awe. 

In the last statement of fear where God is referenced, it is listed as archaic. While I am no way referencing God or religion in this post, I just want to express that the definition is still very relevant where leadership is concerned. I should be the last person to discuss religion. While I am a Christian, I am a terrible one and I suppose I could only be considered as the best of the worst. 
Fear is a double edged sword where training horses are concerned. It can apply directly to what horses feel as well as people. Part of fixing problem horses and your approach to training different horses is always directly attributed to fear and how well you can read the body language and understand a way to reassure them and teach them. Sometimes the owners can be the problem and their fear conveys to the horse. Sometimes you need to work with both.
Lets break this down as simply as possible. 
Be afraid of (someone or something) as likely to be dangerous, painful, or threatening. If you train using fear, then you get this. To feel anxiety or apprehension on behalf of the above. Most people see them as spooky or spoiled. A lot of people don't relate to spoiled as anxiety. Some refer to immature as young and not enough experience and they are correct but, it is anxiety as well. It still should be handled with maturity required of a good trainer. Spooky horses on the other hand are fearful horses. In a lot of cases spooky horses have to be subdued but, always as a last resort. I have two ways that are old school that I will explain sometime in another post. If it is done correctly and repeatedly the horse will end up with the archaic fear. regard with reverence and awe. (I took God out of this equation) To me it is the only acceptable fear to achieve in training horses. It is never to hurt or terrorize a horse. It is to subdue and release over and over until the horse understands you are in control and mean no harm. NEVER IN A HARMFUL MANNER!
I skipped this one as it is commonplace and most people experience it. avoid or put off doing something because one is afraid. How about the horse that stalls on you. Stops on the trail, refuses to do some things, won't load, so on and so on. A lot of times it is fear. Oh there are horses that will try you but, those horses you know and know they know better.
By understanding fear and understanding horses senses you can learn to read the body language and understand what a horse is telling you.

An important part for a trainer is to understand his customer. You cannot possibly place a horse correctly without knowing this. A trainers responsibility is 50% customer and 50% horse. Any less on either side is irresponsible. So with this lets break down fear where people are concerned.
After the Military I tried regular jobs. They weren't for me. Jobs were boring and the people irked me.
In my mid 40's I went to work in close protection. I did investigations, rescues, threat assessments and body guard. I trained with a group of all ex military and I had Israeli instructors. The great part of the job was short term well paying assignments.
The reason I bring this up is that a lot of this experience helped me to understand people and their relationships with their horses. In training you are taught reasonable expectations, psychological control and lots of fighting.
Reasonable expectation is what happens when someone is confronted with fearful situations. If you have a reasonable expectation you could be hurt or killed in a situation, your heart rate starts to go up and your thinking and motor skills go down. You can experience a slow motion sensation and or tunnel vision. Just to name a few things. If you remain convinced that you have the skill to control the situation then you can remain collected and roll with the punches.

This being said inexperienced horse people can find themselves in fearful situations easily and then have a moment of a reasonable expectation of doom. Experienced horse people can have a traumatic situation that can shake their confidence and suffer the same fate. So with that you have this, be afraid of (someone or something) as likely to be dangerous, painful, or threatening. Then it most certainly will lead to this. feel anxiety or apprehension on behalf of, and then this avoid or put off doing something because one is afraid.
Most first responses are to send the horse to a trainer. A good trainer should be able to assess the horse and the owner and come up with a plan to get them going. Not just train the horse.
The more a trainer learns of the whys and hows, the more successful they will become and so goes the same for horse owners.
If you are successful with your horse then in a couple of years you will be surprised just how much like you your horse has become. If I want to know what your personality is like, I will have a chat with your horse. Makes you kind of feel naked, don't it. 

My best horse and old friend is retired. I trained him and rode and competed with him for many, many years. We had a lot of great adventures and he is one of the highlights of my life. These days, during the day he roams the whole farm. He is allowed to go anywhere he wants except the feed room and the house. A lot of time he hangs out at the arena with us and watches the training. In the afternoon he goes out to the hay fields but, just before dark he comes back up to the barn and his stall for feeding time. He stays in for the night. People say he is just like me. He is so old he farts dust, he has cushings and wobblers but still gets around fine. He still lets you know who he is now and then with a squeal, a rear, a buck and runs like crazy (for 50 yards or so.) 

I have included a picture of him from the other day. We call him Beep. The other picture is him and his buddy racing. Both were 20 years old then.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I have an hour or so as I am waiting for two new horses that are coming in. I found a few pictures that might give some of you some insight on high headed horses and horses that tend to run through the bridle.
The first pic is an image that will show you the inside of a horses mouth with a snaffle bit. If you have ever heard or ever hear comments like these, you will better understand what they mean. As follows: If that horse doesn't behave float his teeth for him. That horse has had his riders float his teeth to many times. You can see what that bit can do should the rider use it for discipline or in the hands of an inexperienced rider who is abrupt and heavy handed. The other two pics need no explanation. A lot of horses have come to us with problems that were started with the bit and hands. When bad things happen to horses, they never forget. To fix them is with repetitively good handling with proper equipment and a light touch. You have lay on the good stuff until the bad only is a distant memory.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just catching up on this journal. way cool. there is some 'jargon' that I am not familiar with, but I figure it'll get cleared up in time.

I just wanna say that I appreciate your saying not to shut down the 'gift' of your horse wanting to touch you with his face. it isn't always a punishable invasion of space. a person just has to know the difference, and make sure your horse knows that you know.


----------



## pdfangus (Feb 13, 2017)

my old gelding Perkins....that is him in my avatar picture....loves to have his head and his poll and ears rubbed....he will walk up and push me a little to get my attention and my reaction is always to just reach up and rub his poll and ears....when he walks beside me he wants me to put my hand on his poll...he just likes to be touched...now there are times when he will try to use me as a scratching post so I have to set some limits for him...


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I am posting two videos of two different horses that we have gotten in. The first is a mustang mare that came in late yesterday evening. The other is a quarter horse gelding that came in a little while back. The gelding had an infection that took a while to get rid of but, all is well with him now. His weight is coming up nicely and he will be starting work. I misspoke on the Mare's age. The brand and her teeth shows that she is 14. We were advised this morning on her information that she was 5. The mare is going to be a really nice one I think. She was pretty angry last night but by this evening she was getting pretty comfortable.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww the mare has such a sweet face. I'm sure she was nervous at first. Glad she's settling in.
 Cute gelding too. Love hearing their stories.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

This is Pedro. He was captured during an emergency gather in Nevada. The herd was in bad shape due to a severe drought. We went to the Paul's Valley BLM holding facility in Oklahoma to pick up some mustangs and brought Pedro back with us to help him out.

Pedro was in pretty bad shape so we drove nonstop back to Virginia. He was loaded with ring worm and was miserable. He was fairly easy to gentle as he was pretty weak but also in true mustang fashion he returned the kindness and was very grateful. The first picture is after he started getting a bit stronger and he was rid of the ring worm. He was a happy little man. The second picture he did not like his introduction to a new job. He was a very mad little mad. In the third picture you can see the loyalty as he became more accustomed to his new profession. He was a proud little man. Today he is with our Native American friends and living free again. He is a most happy little man


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

I wish I could put 1000 likes in your description of second chance horses.

Nice horses, all of them


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

TuyaGirl said:


> I wish I could put 1000 likes in your description of second chance horses.
> 
> Nice horses, all of them


Thank you for the very kind words. I have had so many horses come to me that were auctioned off because of so many different problems and I have rehabbed so many horses for kind people who knew there was still a good horse inside and wanted me to find them. It has been my greatest pleasure to be able to work with them. I have seen some horses who were just plain criminal and I feel sure it was by nature. It has been very few though.
They come as broken wrecks sometimes and you see no light in their eyes at all. As soon as they start to see you are on their side, you will see a spark. Just keep feeding the spark and pretty soon you start seeing a good horse appear. Horses are gracious and extend their gratitude. They will pay you back 10 fold. I fit better with them than I do with people as a whole.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

The picture I have posted is borrowed. In this case it is contractors not being monitored well by the BLM. Wild horses are in trouble due to greedy, blood sucking, cowardly and vicious politicians and corporations. <moderator edited snip> We will have to see. On both issues concerning Tennessee Walkers and Wild Horses it will take very effective public exposure to put any pressure on. There are plenty of people fighting for the Wild Horses but, not enough to embarrass the government and corporations. They need to get nasty with the politicians. Fighting the BLM is not enough. <moderator edited snip> They should shut those shows down until such time as the associations get control of the owners and trainers.
The mustang you see in the picture is being short roped to the chute gate. It chokes the horse down and subdues it. (makes him very weak) My guess is that when the BLM is not looking the contractors are not sedating the horses before gelding them. I have very good reason to think that.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea, this is an important topic we should all stay on top of.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I remember many years ago my Dad was sitting at the kitchen table. When I sat down beside him, he turned and looked at me for a minute or so and then he said “most men lead quiet lives of desperation”. Then he looked away and went back to pondering what ever it was that was on his mind. He never told me why he said that to me that day.
In my 30's I started reading a lot. I would read about everything. I have always liked adventures.
Reading and learning is captivating and the more you find out the more adventuresome your adventures become. The little things you find out explain the big picture. Ignorance is most certainly boring.
By my late 30's I was becoming pretty well read and that is when I came across Henry David Thoreau. His quote was “the mass of men lead quiet lives of desperation”. Now to be prudent the quote should go “the mass of people lead quiet lives of desperation”. In the 1800's men would tend to leave women out of things. 
I would like to go a step further with this quote.
How many horses come to a new home and when you turn them out, you can't catch them? If you corner them they may ram the fence or try to jump it. What about the horse that goes ballistic in a stall when you try to enter and they bang into the walls? What about the horse that just can't stand still and will bolt with you? What about the horse that is so starved and so beaten down they have receded to somewhere deep in their mind? How many times have you heard the term, that horse has no self preservation? I can go on and on.
What about this? The definition of desperation. A state of despair, typically one that results in rash or extreme behavior. I hope this rings a bell for ya.
Tomorrow the chiropractor is coming out for Star the gray mare I posted about earlier. She is doing really well since the Vet came and she has been on her supplements. Her nervousness is all but gone and the layup time has done her well. We are banking on that removing the pain that is causing her despair will allow us to give my friend back his good horse. We will see after tomorrow.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

"Living a life of quiet desperation," I think, is a good explanation for a lot of the unintentional ills you see in the human condition and, through that, the (not usually so quiet) desperation you see in their animals.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

We have been really short on time the past few days. I am tied up just now with buying some new equipment for our hay fields and my wife came down with some kind of really nasty flue.
The Chiropractor came out for Star the gray mare. She is doing really well and will go back in work tomorrow. I will post more on that a bit later.
For now I will leave you with this mustang colt. In the first picture I have no idea what the colt was telling that goat. In the second picture I am pretty sure what was said was political. 
The colt was only two weeks old.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

Same colt looking for trouble. You gotta love a mustang.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What cute pictures! Awww :smile: Looks like he's having some fun!


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Was the colt also a rescue or already born in there? What a character


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

TuyaGirl said:


> Was the colt also a rescue or already born in there? What a character


If you look at the last post on page 1 of my journal you will see this colt just after he was born. The mare came to us wild through the TIP program. She was pregnant and and The BLM didn't know. It happens. There is also a picture of him as a yearling. He was very, very different.


----------



## Reds La Boop (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been really irritated for a couple of weeks now. Its the kind of thing that can make you think a little irrationally. Its kind of like a coklebur worked its way into your drawers and you don't want to try and get rid of it in public. People will notice that your a little off but, you sure don't want to be sticking your hands in you pants to get it out while you in the grocery store.
It takes a little time to get things straight and formulate a plan to alleviate what ails you. Then you can get back to business.

We get calls and text messages daily from people trying to find help for problems with their horses. For every one straight up person who wants to do the right thing, you will get three more who are terrible. I refer to them as blowholes like a whale has. Take Pfangus for instance. He sent his horse and he is willing to do anything it takes to get her right. So far it is working out nicely. Other people send horses for us to evaluate but do not hear what you have to say. They like drama. I don't do drama. I am short tempered. If I want drama, I will watch the news.

How about that feed? I drive 9 hours round trip every month to get feed from a private mill in NC. We know exactly what is in it and I pay nowhere near the price of the premium feed from a large corporation that I used for decades until they sold out and merged with another company. Both of the largest feed producers in the US control a lot of feed now. Both have been caught red handed in price fixing within other areas of their mega large conglomerates. I suggest you look hard at what your paying and what you are getting. It is the way this country has gone and still going.

How about the drug companies and all the expense you have with vaccinations, medications and worming? It is recommended and driven by a lot of Veterinarian practices now but, a lot of us old school trainers are a lot wiser than this. Try this article. It is in plain language and easy to read. It is backed up by scientific data that is complicated and dry as toast. Vaccinations Rethought | Harmany Equine Clinic
Lets just take this one drug my fellow horse people. Previcox! I use it on one of our horses for a knee complication. A dog has to take 4 times the amount than a horse. Your Vet is not supposed to give you the Previcox for the dog. Same drug but cheaper. The Vet has to prescribe it for a horse in a quarter of the dose for a much higher amount of money. 

In 2003 I was going through a costly divorce. I was having to rodeo pretty hard and I rode a lot of bad horses to feed the lawyers. I got thrown twice and broke the same arm twice. I went to my Doctor and got an ex-ray and a cast. It only cost $400.00 each time. Later that year I was thrown through a board fence and had to have 15 staples to close the gash. I went to my doctor and he irrigated the wound and closed it up. The cost was $250.00 and I removed the staples myself for free.
You can't do that now. The Doctors here are owned by the large hospital corporations. You go to the Doctor and he sends to to the ER and they won't see you without an insurance card. Thank goodness I have the VA as I retired. They are great at the small stuff but most of us are pretty convinced that other than that you just go there to die. 

In our area here there has been a notable difference in hay quality. You can't blame the farmers. Look at the sky high cost of equipment. What is worse is weed control costs are out of sight. Chemical fertilizer is so high most hay producers use poultry litter and are now turning to sludge. Litter helps introduce weeds. I know that for a fact as we have used it. The large chemical companies are in control.
When you feed your horses remember that they are not the only ones you are feeding. You are also feeding the fat cats and high rollers that drive the price. While you can control the parasites in your horses, you are not able to control the parasites that drive up the prices. I refer to them as ticks.

As of now I have been working on a new business plan that will put us back into more competition and we are going to stop training outside horses except for old customers and friends. We will train and show all of our horses before they go up for sale and the the ones that are not capable of showing we will re-home them as we have always done. Hopefully on the main farm we will concentrate more on hay. By eliminating outside horses we will have more time to be on the road. I feel a lot less irritable now.


----------

